# New Mac, CD/DVD not working right, send it back, right?



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,

I was having a great time with my new Mac, until I tried importing music with the CD/DVD player. I had a feeling something was wrong the first time I put a CD in. I was expecting it to be a little loud for some reason, maybe I read a post about it, but it was not only very loud, but it sounded wrong, like something was hitting up against something in a way it shouldn't be. It played and imported ok a few times, then it started acting wrong. I would put in a CD, the window asking me if I wanted to import popped up, I clicked 'Yes', then the window disappeared, the import window with the CD tracks disappeared and the library of iTunes was the only window open. Then it wouldn't recognize that there was a disk in the machine and I couldn't eject it. At one point, I couldn't shut the machine down without holding the power button down. This happened three times yesterday. I called Apple twice yesterday about it and I have an appointment tomorrow at the store.

I just got this machine last Wednesday. I know I only have a 14 day period in which to return the computer. I don't feel like I should have to repair a week old computer. If there is a hardware problem, which I can't imagine that there isn't, then I think sending it back and getting a new one would make the most sense. But wow, really inconvenient and frustrating. I have already spent much time setting it up and moving files over to the new machine. Plus, I remember reading a post that someone mentioned to be careful of what you leave on the hard drive? 

At any rate, I don't at the moment have an external drive to move everything I put on it. I can't send away for one at this point. I will probably have to buy one locally, since I don't want to use an online service to upload to. I suppose they will offer to sell me something at the Apple Store. The phone tech already mentioned the Time Capsule...which is about $300. isn't it? Last time I was looking into external drives I was thinking of a windows based drive. I also have to have one that will work with my old windows machine too. I am also wondering about cleaning the hard drive so none of my information is still on it. 

Anyone have any experience with having to do this?

Thanks in advance..
Adam


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Adam:

Glad you have the appointment for it. You won't have to repair it - they'll take care of it for you. If it is your CD/DVD drive, then your HDD won't be affected and you won't need to worry about losing your data.

In the meantime, it is always a good idea to have a backup firewire drive for your data.

And you are not alone -- the mobo on my iMac bit the dust after I had it 2 months. They took care of everything.

Good luck.


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Rose..


----------



## adamm321 (Jan 31, 2008)

Update...

Well...I took it in to Apple. He had no problem putting the CDs into the machine and working it. He put his head on the keyboard to listen to it while the CDs were going in. He ran a hardware diagnostic and had no issues show up and declared it working fine. From the conversation we had, I have determined that trying to play, burn, rip, a CD while it is on your lap is a No No. Moving the notebook at all while using the CD player is asking for problems evidently. At first this annoyed me, because, I have not had a problem in either of my two last computers with doing anything and everything on my lap. But I thought about it, I really only need to import music onto the machine or move files around, and I can do that while it is on a stationary surface I suppose. Then once the music is on the machine, I can still play it while it is on my lap with no problem.

So when I got home, I placed it on a flat surface and put CD after CD into the machine. In, import, out, in, import, out. No problems like I was having before. It makes a racket but I guess it is just what it does. I think they could do better with this, other companies manage to do it. But...I do love my Mac and it does work for my purposes so I will manage. If it breaks, I guess they will fix it and that's that. I have a lot already imported and working fine.

adam


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Adam: 

Glad you got it checked out by an Apple employee, and that it was a pretty simple solution (even though inconvenient if it is something you were used to - rats!) 

But at least you can breathe a sigh of relief.


----------

